# Alaska 20-21 season



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Received a nice start to the season last week, ended up with 23” over a 2 day period. It was warm so the snow was heavy, not our norm in Fairbanks. This fall I installed a matching locker in the rear of my rig. Pretty fun snowfall to get some testing in, boy, what a dozer when the front and rear are both locked in. I just turned 58 and my body is telling me enough laying under rigs, so I did some weekend welding for a guy and he gave me a 2- post lift with little use on it.:clapping: Getting use to it pretty fast.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Not normally a Ford guy, that's a hell of a rig!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Hoses on the lift looked poor, so I priced it out and decided to bend SS tubing instead.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> Received a nice start to the season last week, ended up with 23" over a 2 day period. It was warm so the snow was heavy, not our norm in Fairbanks. This fall I installed a matching locker in the rear of my rig. Pretty fun snowfall to get some testing in, boy, what a dozer when the front and rear are both locked in. I just turned 58 and my body is telling me enough laying under rigs, so I did some weekend welding for a guy and he gave me a 2- post lift with little use on it.:clapping: Getting use to it pretty fast.


Older I get my body is more vocal aboot things I do......


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

scottr said:


> Hoses on the lift looked poor, so I priced it out and decided to bend SS tubing instead.


I really don't expect anything less from you...btw, congrats on your new toy(I mean tool)...and I'm not sure how you do it, but the bronco continues to look like it should be in a magazine.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> I'm not sure how you do it, but the bronco continues to look like it should be in a magazine.


It starts with not driving like a teenager.....


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Ha, good call Buff, I save that for the snow and my turbo


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

We got a 15" snowfall from a storm on Ester weekend, heavy wet type stuff that many of you deal with all the time, I however, am use to dry light snow. I don't be liken this stuff  Doing some slot dozing in this photo. Running out of room to stack it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

At least someone is still getting snow...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least someone is still getting snow...


Better him than me


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

That green line on the rear diff is for the locker I assume? Nice lift set up!
That Bronco is badass


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

FordFisherman said:


> That green line on the rear diff is for the locker I assume? Nice lift set up!
> That Bronco is badass


Yes, locker air.


----------

